# congenital LHC



## superorozco (Feb 22, 2012)

Can you bill 93452 for left heart cath with LV angio, aortic root angio and descending angio on a 2year old?

thank you!


----------



## dimmitta (Feb 23, 2012)

The way I read the CPT it would depend on a couple of factors, such as they type of congenital defect the child has, whether the right heart was catheterized and they route taken to view the left heart. Congenital heart disease catheterizations should be reported with codes 93530-93533, unless the patient's only CHD is coronary artery anomalies, patent foramen ovale, mitral valve prolapse or bicuspid aortic valve. If the child has one of these congenital disorders they are considered common and you would use the non-CHD cardiac cath codes.


----------



## jewlz0879 (May 30, 2012)

So what do you do if you have a congenital LHC only? Just use the non-CHD since a code has not been created for this? Or should you bill 93531-52, for example? 

I can't find any direction on this. 

Thanks!


----------



## dimmitta (May 30, 2012)

*Chd*



jewlz0879 said:


> So what do you do if you have a congenital LHC only? Just use the non-CHD since a code has not been created for this? Or should you bill 93531-52, for example?
> 
> I can't find any direction on this.
> 
> Thanks!



Normally, if the patient has a congenital heart defect I think the doctor would want to do both a RHC and LHC, since this is the best way to get a clear view of both the right and left ventricles. If you only do a LHC, I would say you are correct and would most likely bill 93531-26-52. You would also be able to bill separately the angiography's with add-on codes 93563-93568. I agree that there are not very good guidelines for this type of procedure! Good luck and hope this helps!


----------

